# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolotion 3 houses

## pcp20us

Hello 
New to this forum and happy to find it. 
I have a friend who has the demolition crew that will demolish 3 homes, Unfortantely, it all goes to land fill, which is bad new, I am total against this as their is plenty of salavagable goods. I have read and understand that it is not worth the labour for demo crews to salvage. 
I plan to salvage what i can and sell it or advertise for DIYer to come and rip it out, The motto is to pass on useable items to people with similar thoughts and to also make a buck or 2 for myself in the process of keeping usuable items out of landfill. 
All that said. Can anyone give me advice on what is worth saving and easy to sell. 
EG i read in a post hear that someone saved the copper wiring and sold it to a copper recylcer. After a list of things like that etc 
I am thinking of photograhing the houses putting photos oin the web so people can see if its what they want. 
Though i need advice as to whether its worth ripping up floor boards saving hardwood framing timber etc from a point of simple selling it and not having it hanging around 
If anyone is after anything let me know 
Cheers :Biggrin:  
Pete.

----------


## Pat

Depending on the age and condition of the houses . . . Floorboards, Window Frames, Doors (External/Internal), Fittings (Handles/Hinges etc), Frame, Roofing, Bricks. Depends on if you want to spend the time to sort, transport and store the items.

----------


## manoftalent

man oh man whatta job ....most timber ppl wont go for because of the pesky nails ...bricks ........depending on type can fetch $300-500 per 1000
cleaned of course ...window frames ....victorian style timber in good condition ....are worth a few bob ...so are sliding aluminium ....the rest furgetaboutit ....doors .....solid timber front and back std 2040 x 912 ...no problem ...the rest are not worth it , same goes for security doors, good solid strong ones are worth it .....clothes lines in good nic ..copper pipes/wiring.....garden sheds sell well too ....roof tiles unless they were victorian hard to find type ...forgetaboutit ....and lastly ..baltic flooring ....is worth heaps .....very hard to come by, and sells very well ....beware of imitation though ....(hardwood floor stained baltic)..good luck  :2thumbsup:

----------


## bricks

What has happened more recently is that you have a *Demolition Sale.*  
You clear out your houses of everything you'd like to keep. 
Anything else is up for sale. 
Advertise in the building products section of the local rag,  
Demolition sale
 100 some avenue, sometown
Make an offer, take it out, take it home.
(list your feature items) Good hardwood flooringFrench doorsAluminium Sliding windowsStylish kitchen, double bowl sink and moden cabinetsRollerdoors, roller shutters...etc.
People will come to your house, pay you money and remove anything of value that can be sold easily. You'll need to be a bit reserved tho, not a good idea to let someone take the outside doors on the first day, or the windows or floors- agree to sell it but tell them they can remove next weekend.  
You will be surprised what people will take, a friend of mine recently did a major reno on his 1940's ish bungalow type house. He went to one of these demo sales and ripped out the doors, the kitchen, the bathroom fittings including the rails, he took all the light switches, and the better light fittings, the laundry, and all of the windows. When he did the renovation he drew the plans up so as to utilize the salvaged fitting in the best way possible and saved himself a fortune in the process.  
The end result is that he has a brand new colonial/ antique looking house. If he'd paid for that look he would have had to pay mega bucks. 
Just be aware that the people who come to your sale will be looking for a bargain, you won't get anywhere near what it's worth, but if you can sell alot of the stuff then the removal fee charged by the demo boys should be less.  
You'll also need to keep an eye on the damage people may do to other things in your house, Ie don't let the bloke that wants the kitchen sink destroy the cabinets in the process of getting it out, And try to encourage people to take lots of stuff ( Obviously) if they are taking lot's of doors, throw the others in for free and they might take them too.

----------


## flynnsart

If you have the place to store it, any good timber that is neatly stacked, ie 2x4 2x5 2x6 etc in hardwood, band it if you can, you can sell on ebay, I have bought quite a bit off there and the fella i usually get it off does not remove the nails, but makes a point of saying this in his add, just bend them over so you can stack it tightly. Dont keep any damaged or rubbish stuff, and keep the stacks to amounts of say 50, 100, 200m. If the stacks are straight and the ends cut neatly they usually get a reasonable price for it.  
Donna

----------


## pcp20us

Hi Guys thanks for the advice. I thought i had maid a reply but it doesnot seem to be here. 
Ok here is a link to housing content for sale.www.wildmoves.com/g2 
Any advice on removing the balltic pine floor boards, not sure if there tongue and groove. 
The other alternative is to make table tops out of the floor boards, any hints on if thats a good idea. 
Any advice on removing windows and door frames would be handy 
If anyone wants any thing let me know, i am in torquay victoria 
I wonder what councils views are on remove door and windows etc without demo permit ( that is if there is such a thing) ?? 
Cheers 
Pete

----------


## journeyman Mick

Pete,
what state are you in? In Qld all demolition work is covered by Workplace Health and Safety Legislation and you would need to be licensed to undertake it, even on your own property. It would also prevent you from allowing others to undertake demolition work without being licensed. Check your state's requirements. 
Is there any asbestos in the house? Do you know for certain? Have you had any fibre cement sheeting tested by a laboratory? If you are in Qld you will need to get a license to remove any material containing asbestos. You will also need to take steps to prevent the release of any asbestos fibres from any demolition/removal works in order to protect your neighbours and members of the public. Check your state's requirements. 
Public liability. What happens if someone takes out their eye on something sharp that someone else has left after removing items from your building? What happens if someone breaks a leg/arm/finger? Will you have public liability insurance to cover yourself? Will you conduct a site induction and monitor people whilst on site and ensure they don't leave the site in a condition which may be injurious to others? Will you erect scaffolding and barriers? Who will get sued if someone gets hurt? You will. :Frown:  
Sorry to be a wet blanket, but the above are just some of the reasons that demolition is an expensive process. Think carefully before taking it on yourself, or worse still allowing others to take it on whilst a site is under your control. 
Edit: I just read your previous post, you're in Vic. No idea what WH&S and council requirements are there, and neither do you by the look of it. You'd better find out quickly before you get a fine and a stop work order. 
Mick

----------


## pcp20us

yeah cheers mick, i understand the fear ,lets sue everyone thinking, but thanks for the advice, thats why i am going to just remove no structural items such as door door trims windows etc and then sell em, if i can make some money good, but its about just stopping usefully items going to landfill. The reasons u talk about is why its so expensive with some good old commonsense and keeping the operation small and just me it should be managable. 
Pete

----------

